# A way to avoid snags...ALMOST snagprooth



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

I allready posted this in another older Theread but I will post it here becuse it may save some tackel for those who fish in rocks, wreaks and struckture of any kind. It's also a way to chum fish when you are fishing on the bottom. First you pick up a Whifal ball at a toy store. (I'm talking about those plastic balls with holes in them, you all rember them dont ya)? Well anyway what you do is cut a hole big enough to put the size of waight you want inside,then you fasen the waight to the ball with wire. NOW for the chuming part. Wrap the ball in duck tape, and mean wrap it REALLY GOOD, take your favoret bait (squid mollet pinfish whatever) into a blender and make "goop soup". Poor it into the ball then freeze it. When your ready to go, put it the cooler tell your ready to rig up. There you have it! I have always been able to get free from a snag using this method, but there is always the chance you can snag.:fishing:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Sounds crazy, but nevertheless, interesting. Got any photos you can post of how you're rigging the weights inside? 

This might have potential for snapper fishing the rocks and reefs or bridges and piers.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That does sound different, would like to see it.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

i've heard of people using similiar tactics, with pretty good results.


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

Nope, however the simpliest way is to wrap your ball with ducktape, poor in the bait goop and then place the waight in the midle to secure it while you run wire though the veary top hole of the ball, and then though the eye of the waight and back though the first hole then wrap both tag lines together. then do this on the hole on the other side of the ball. Yes it sounds strange and is a little messy..but when has a fisher man be afraid to get his hands dirty? Shure I have goten a lot looks when fishing on piers or jitties but it save a lot of tackel and seems to atract fish for I seem to out fish the other fishermen when I use this little trick. I know it may sound a little confusing but if you make the goop thick enough is does work. Exsperiment a little with it and you may find a better way. I will try to get some pic in the mean time


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Feel like I am not totally grasping this. In the post it sounds more like chumming, but the title says snagproof. Am I correct in guessing that you are using this in-line? If so, how are you running your leader/hook from the ball?


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

*Sorry for the confussion..*



jhmorgan said:


> Feel like I am not totally grasping this. In the post it sounds more like chumming, but the title says snagproof. Am I correct in guessing that you are using this in-line? If so, how are you running your leader/hook from the ball?


 I gues I am not exsplaning my self clearly. It can either be used as sliding sinker (useing a "cannon ball") or a waight on the bottom of your rig. You can either tie on to the eye of the sinker or use a swivel if you are puting the sinker on the botton. As sliding sinker just put the line though the eye of the sinker like you would an "egg"sinker. All it really is a sinker protected by the whifal ball with the chum aded to help attrack fish!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Take some photos of this thing will ya. You've got us all interested. I love homemade fishing contraptions.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Thats what I was picturing in my small brain at first, but the more I read your post, the more I convinced myself tht you were creating this wiffleball and then lobbing it in the drink as a chum bucket type contraption.

Does the wiffle ball rub the line a lot when utilized as a slide sinker? Iv got the perfect place in Jax to experiment with this with, and am just trying to "see" it.


----------



## livin2fish5 (Jan 8, 2009)

*I agree PICTURES !!!! with posts of this sort are the way to go *


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

*Wiffleball solution*



jhmorgan said:


> Thats what I was picturing in my small brain at first, but the more I read your post, the more I convinced myself tht you were creating this wiffleball and then lobbing it in the drink as a chum bucket type contraption.
> 
> Does the wiffle ball rub the line a lot when utilized as a slide sinker? Iv got the perfect place in Jax to experiment with this with, and am just trying to "see" it.


 I use plastic "sleves" to try to help with ware and tare on the line, it DOES seem to nick the line after a few long trips. When you are using just the wiffleball it seems to not ware the line as bad as useing it to chum. I have had the best results when drifting in deep water over wreaks and reefs for Grooper and other bottom fish. I got the Idea from a saltwater fishing mag, it was a gaget one of the readers sent in. He had a drawing of it which I must ammit maid it easy to grasp. When I first tryed it I thought "hmmm, maybe I can use it to chum the bottom when fishing deep" After some exsperments I came up with pretty sucessful gismo. I will send pics once I get a cell phone with a Camera LOL, I will try to get an artist frind of mine to draw a pic of it. By the way, were in Jax? I live in Jacsonville! I could save us a lot of trouble and to gether and show in person!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Fishmaster--Do still have the original article you got the idea from? Can you get somebody to scan the drawing?


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> Fishmaster--Do still have the original article you got the idea from? Can you get somebody to scan the drawing?


 Hmmm...I'll check to see and I 'll get back to u on that...it has been awhile so I dought it. I don't even rember the mag, I will surch for it however. I am gland I got so much attention on this 'cuse it's a cool little gismo, and gland to be able to share it.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Fishmaster said:


> By the way, were in Jax? I live in Jacsonville! I could save us a lot of trouble and to gether and show in person!


Sounds good to me. Its a spot where I know reds and black drum stack up during tidal changes. Easily accessed by shore, but I lose a jig just about every 5th cast. Got bored and threw shrimp last week there. Tried all sorts of rigs with enough weight to hold bottom and kept getting hung in either oysters or piles of concrete/rubble.


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

*Sounds like a good place to test my rig..*



jhmorgan said:


> Sounds good to me. Its a spot where I know reds and black drum stack up during tidal changes. Easily accessed by shore, but I lose a jig just about every 5th cast. Got bored and threw shrimp last week there. Tried all sorts of rigs with enough weight to hold bottom and kept getting hung in either oysters or piles of concrete/rubble.


I never have tryed this rig with jigs...may be intresting, always used live or cut bait. It is still posible to get the hook snaged in susuations like yours, however I would love to test this get-up with jigs or lures-may haft to rig it differtly though. Let me know how soon you plan to go, I have been really itching to wet a line!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I wasnt suggesting using it with jigs, just saying that when I use jigs there I lose them with great frequency. Might get out there tomorrow after work, or possibly Friday.


----------

